# Brite Strike Apals Lights



## Cidney00 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey everyone. I purchased a box of these out of pure curiousity after discovering them. I must say they are quite nice and definitely worth the money. They put out more light than a standard chem stick and at up to 200 hrs run time each they are worth the weight seeing as all 10 in their packaging take up the same space as 2 playing card packs at the most and weigh less than a single 3" chem stick. Just waned to put them out there for everyone as a nice tool for backup lighting. You can easily fit two in your wallet in the space of two credit cards including thickness.

http://www.brite-strike.com/APALS-AIR.html


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Cidney00 said:


> Hey everyone. I purchased a box of these out of pure curiousity after discovering them. I must say they are quite nice and definitely worth the money. They put out more light than a standard chem stick and at up to 200 hrs run time each they are worth the weight seeing as all 10 in their packaging take up the same space as 2 playing card packs at the most and weigh less than a single 3" chem stick. Just waned to put them out there for everyone as a nice tool for backup lighting. You can easily fit two in your wallet in the space of two credit cards including thickness.
> 
> http://www.brite-strike.com/APALS-AIR.html


They are cool! Thanks, as I have not seen!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I went with Paqlites since they don't wear out or require electricity to function. You do sacrifice some brightness compared to conventional glow sticks, but they are literally no maintenance and come with a money back guarantee.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I use a lot of the APALS in both colored and IR. They are definitely worth the money and have a lot of different uses.

All of our get home, bug out and INCH bags have an assortment of them, as well as something else that Brite Strike has called CAPPS3. It is a small alarm and flashing/constant LED that is used for perimeter or funnel entry security. It has a 135 db audible alarm and comes in various colored LED combinations including IR.

Each bag has two of CAPPS, one of which the audible alarm has been disabled. It's fairly simple to do, just take the back off the unit, cut one of the wires to the speaker, and reassemble. That gives you the option of being alerted only by the strobe when tripped. If you are using night vision with the IR version, an intruder will not be aware that they have entered your area unless also using NV equipment. The visible light can be hidden so that it is unlikely to be noticed, although that isn't 100% effective.

They have their place in your preps, in my opinion.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

If you need a marker.. yeah its good for that. I dont see it as being a practical source of light, there are simply too many small led flashlights that would be much better. I have trekked all around the planet and never used a chem stick for anything but marking a trail hazard at night.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

These things are like a fancy form of LED "throwies"

I don't think 200 hours of steady on OPNS, I'll bet they might flash for 200 hours though. I like the ideas Balls 004 suggested.

The little 3watt MXDL AAA flashlights are 10x more useful to me than these things.


----------

